# Mekka T.R.O.N 12 subwoofer 2100w rms



## Pressenter1 (Aug 12, 2017)

Subwoofer is 55 pounds and has less than 10 minutes played on it. If you have any question feel free to ask. Mekka T.R.O.N 12 2100w subwoofer | eBay


----------

